# All about Melatonin



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Found this article on bbing.com enjoy :lift:

*What Exactly Is Melatonin?*

"Melatonin is the all-natural nightcap. It's secreted by the pineal gland, a pea-size structure at the center of the brain, as our eyes register the fall of darkness." At night melatonin is produced to help our bodies regulate our sleep-wake cycles. The amount of melatonin produced by our body seems to lessen as we get older. Scientists believe this may be why young people have less problem sleeping than older people.

*Why Take It?*








"Studies suggest that low-dose supplements can hasten sleep and ease jet lag, without the hazards or side effects of prescription sleeping pills." Melatonin may have many other uses and has been reported to make people feel better, strengthen the immune system, and reduce free radicals in the body.

Current research is underway to determine melatonin's effect as an anti-oxidant, immune-modulator in cancer, delayed sleep-phase disorders, and jet lag. Tests are still under way so there is much to still be learned about melatonin and its effects on the human body.

*Who Benefits The Most?*

Travelers and people suffering from mild sleep disorders. According to Newsweek, a typical comment from discussion groups on the Internet is, "'Folks, I've tried melatonin and it's great. It has ...restored my sleep cycle, given me lots of energy.'"

*What Is The Recommended Dosage?*

The appropriate dose can vary enormously from person to person, and successful results have been achieved with dosages ranging from .1 mg (100 mcg) to 200 mg (200,000 mcg). "In controlled clinical studies researchers have found that as little as a tenth of a milligram (100 mcg) makes dozing off easier, whatever the time of day." Start off small (e.g. less than half of a milligram) each night before bed-time, and work your way to larger doses if needed.

*What Is MG, MCG, And What Is The Difference?*

Mmcg and mg are units of weight, like ounces and pounds, but are applied to tiny fractions of grams:


1 mcg = 1 microgram = one-millionth ( 1 / 1,000,000 ) of a gram
1 mg = 1 milligram = one-thousandth ( 1 / 1,000 ) of a gram = 1,000 mcg

A 1.5 mg tablet is five times the dosage of a 300 mcg (.3 mg) tablet.

*How Do I Best Determine Pricing Value?*

Remember that cost per gram is not necessarily the best indicator. Splitting a pill into two is difficult, and splitting it even farther into equal portions is frustrating and almost impossible. The best way to judge value is to determine the cost per coverage time. For example, a bottle of 100 tablets at the appropriate strength should last 100 days. If the bottle costs $10.00, the price per day is 10 cents. (Cheap!)

*Are There Any Side-Effects?*

According to one report, "10 percent of the users said the hormone did nothing for them, and another 10 percent complained of side effects such as nightmares, headaches, morning grogginess, mild depression, and low sex drive. In past studies, researchers have given people up to 600 to 3,000 times the usual doses - without causing any toxicity."

*What Additional Benefits Are There And How Reliable Are These Claims?*

"In test-tube and animal experiments, researchers have found that it protects cells, strengthens the immune system and slows the growth of some tumors." Tests with laboratory mice suggest that melatonin might also reduce the effects of aging - but remember, these results are very preliminary. "...Some experts are appalled to see so many people toying with such a potent hormone. One concern is that high doses, while causing no immediate harm, could have unknown long-term effects. 'Even one milligram, the smallest commercially available dose, is at least three times higher than the normal amount in the body.'" (Note: Worldwide Labs supplies a 300 mcg dose.)

*Should Certain People Avoid It?*

Yes. "Those include women who are pregnant or nursing (since no one knows how excessive exposure to the hormone might affect a fetus or infant); people with severe allergies or autoimmune diseases (melatonin could exacerbate such conditions by stimulating the immune system); people with immune-system cancers such as lymphoma or leukemia (for the same reason), and healthy children (who already produce it in abundance). Women trying to conceive should also think twice about taking the hormone, since high doses can act as a contraceptive." As with any substance introduced into your body, if you have a medical condition you should always consult your physician first before taking melatonin.

*Will Melatonin Extend My Lifespan?*

There are no human studies to support this contention. In tests on both rats and mice melatonin caused a significant 20% increase in their lifespan. If melatonin does allow you to live longer and healthier it could do so because melatonin may reduce free radical damage; stimulate an aging immune system; protect the cardiovascular system; preserve a youthful circadian rhythm; stimulate the production of growth hormone.

*Will Melatonin Enhance My Sex Life?*

There is no evidence to support this claim as it relates to humans. However, a 1995 rodent study suggests that taking small amounts of melatonin on a regular basis may prevent the age-related decline in testosterone levels, allowing men to be more active sexually in their later years.

*Is Melatonin Safe?*

Melatonin is one of the least toxic substances known. People have taken as much as 6 grams (600 to 3000 times the normal dosage) of the substance in carefully monitored studies with no sign of toxicity. Only four complaints regarding melatonin have been report to the FDA (USA's Food and Drug Administration). The only consistent side effect of high doses has been drowsiness and a slower reaction time. In the most extensive clinical trial to date a high dose of 75 milligrams of melatonin per day was given to 1400 women in the Netherlands for up to four years with no ill effects. The FDA reports that in the more than two years melatonin has been available for sale over-the-counter in the United States, no alarming side effects have been reported.

*When Should The Dosage Be Administered?*

Melatonin should only be taken at nighttime, usually about thirty minutes prior to going to bed. If you are traveling on a long trip you may want to take a low dosage 300mcg tablet prior to getting on your flight and a 1.5mg pill prior to going to bed. If you commonly sleep during the night, melatonin should not normally be taken during the day - and vice versa - because melatonin plays a role in setting the body's daily clock.

*Does Melatonin Have That Morning-After Hangover Effect Of Sleeping Pills?*

No. You should normally wake up well refreshed and full of energy. If you wake up feeling a little tired you should reduce your dosage until you wake up feeling well refreshed. You will not have the hangover effect you may experience with over the counter or prescription sleeping pills.

*What Is Pharmacy Grade Melatonin?*

Natural, animal, or bovine grade melatonin contains the actual extracts of the pineal gland. Because it comes from animal tissue, this grade of melatonin may be accompanied by viruses or proteins that could cause an antibody response. We highly recommend that people stay away from it. The alternative is synthetic or pharmacy grade melatonin, which is produced from pharmaceutical grade ingredients. This form is molecularly identical to the melatonin that we produce in our own bodies, without unwanted extras.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

god read that ollie, reps mate


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

have to spread the love mate


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

cheers  love spreaded


----------



## Madeira Jon (Jan 11, 2008)

That stuff should bring peace and love to all! Sounds great for us slow-to-get-to-sleep-people.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ollie B said:


> The amount of melatonin produced by our body seems to lessen as we get older. Scientists believe this may be why young people have less problem sleeping than older people.


I just suggested this on another thread and Tatyana said this is not so. :cursing:

I knew it declined with age, this is one reason why older people have a hard time sleeping.

I love the stuff myself, but you got to take it early, this stuff will feel like a hang over if you take it too late and it is working when you awake.

I cant prove it but I notice I dream much more vivid and sleep deeper, I do feel that there is something between this and GH output.

I think GH would be higher when you use melatonin as GH is released highest during REM sleep.

Testosterone is also highest first thing in the morning.

Sleep is very important for testosterone production.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

I love melatonin it gets me feeling very sleepy and then i have superb dreams on it, i take quite a few times more than what is reccomended on the bottle though.

This is a good thread as it has reminded me to buy some, i cant sleep well at night but i sleep great from around 4am until 12 which isnt conclusive to having a successful life:cursing: but with a nice hefty dose of melatonin i can sleep much earlier.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Anyone ever traced connections with melatonin and gyno?


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Lost Soul said:


> Anyone ever traced connections with melatonin and gyno?


Ah nah, this can't be--does it?? Ive just gone and ordered some as i don't sleep to well when on a nightshift. :confused1:


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Possible although studies are sp**** and 'evidence' is not conclusive

I am researching/reading on sleeping pills and gyno which looks more likely but will stick the info up I collected when i get a moment


----------



## dek (Nov 23, 2009)

I have used this on and off for years now due to being constant night shift for 6 years my sleep pattern was way of the scale. i only take every now and again since coming of nights but it defo gives a good productive rest.


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

Lost Soul said:


> Anyone ever traced connections with melatonin and gyno?


I have also heard this but never really had the inclination to search for conclusive evidence.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I hope that this aint true.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> I hope that this aint true.


Have a read on it if you are concerned as many melatonin products will state its an issue but they are linked back to a study by De Bleecker et al which I am not 100% convinced by

Sleeping pills (herbal versions) on the otherhand have more info on the link with gyno


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

My daughter has been on 2mg of meletonin everynight since she was 2yrs old to help her sleep,,,she is now 4 and 1/2,,

I can honestly say there are no noticeable side effects as she is still grumpy,shouts and cries a lot:lol: :lol: :whistling:


----------



## Rayman (Jan 25, 2008)

Is it avalible OTC ?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Rayman said:


> Is it avalible OTC ?


Yes, but I am not sure about the UK.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Rayman said:


> Is it avalible OTC ?


not sure, i got mine off ebay. not the best place but i bought off a powerseller with thousands of good feedback.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I believe Holland and Barrett sell it. Check there website, im pretty sure they do mate.


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

Rayman said:


> Is it avalible OTC ?


 Nope,,,

For some reason it is not in the uk,,unless the law has changed in the last year.


----------



## Shaggy (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi fellas

A reliable UK source for top quality melatonin, keenly priced can be found here if your interested...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200240860843

Craftily listed as eBay have become ass holes recently in regard to the sale of this stuff.

(If this item has expired just do a search for seller shropshire_lad1 to find the most recent advert)

:thumbup1:


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

thats the brand I am using!! good stuff


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Same brand I am using at the moment too.....how funny..........


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

might give this a go, i really struggle staying asleep and wake up like a zombie. whats the thing about gyno...


----------



## guinness (Jul 14, 2008)

anyone how how to stimulate production naturally? Can it be done through food?

I used to take this to help with jet lag and it worked well.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

It is a hormone that gets released once the sun goes down, not sure if foods influence it.


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

i just read the article it says not to take melatonin if u have allergys or auto immune disease would this be save for me to take as i have bad hayfever or some sort at the moment and cant sleep


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

When i picked mine up it came in 2 seperate bottle. One bein a powder and the other a liquid. Now a friend of mine has just orderd some the internet and it came pre-mixed???

I was under the impression that once it's mixed it needs to be kept refrigerated for what reason though im unaware.

Can anyone shed some light???


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I dont think the pre-mixed stuff will last long.


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

hackskii said:


> I dont think the pre-mixed stuff will last long.


What length of period should it last??? (NOT the pre-mixed stuff) and should i be using the sunbeds along side this stuff???

I was advised to do so. I just want to ask you guys for the extra reasurance.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I thought it was like two weeks, I remember buying a big bottle at the time and I was told it would go bad before I used it all.


----------

